# Mortgage holders needed for research. Results could influence gov policy



## conorpdh (26 Mar 2011)

I am writing an article for a major international media organization about the growing problem of people in arrears on their mortgages. 

The article will be read by senior officials in the Irish government and in the EU, who may decide in the coming weeks whether to force banks to write off parts of troubled mortgages or whether to introduce aid for those struggling to pay in the wake of interest rate rises. 

I am looking for people who are struggling to pay their mortgages, or who may struggle in the coming months. I just want to find out what is happening, I would not use any of the material without your express permission. Names can be changed if necessary. If I do not talk to enough people, I will not be able to write the article. 

If you can help -- or if you know someone who could -- please call me on 085 705 0073 or send me a message via askaboutmoney

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roamer808 (26 Mar 2011)

if you really want to know my sorry ass story your welcome. Arrears, interest only, loss of sales - I can cover the whole lot for you.


----------



## Bronte (28 Mar 2011)

Before anyone gets in contact with the OP he should state who and what he is.


----------



## conorpdh (28 Mar 2011)

I'd rather not give company name on Internet. But happy to explain by phone. If any doubts can meet at our Dublin office to prove all in good faith. Chrs. C


----------



## txirimiri (28 Mar 2011)

Why do you assume that your report will be read by 'senior officials in the Irish government and the EU' and 'could influence gov policy'??

I think every member of government and probably the relevant EU officials have already read numerous articles on the mortgage arrears crisis in Ireland. No doubt some of them have even read serious academic research on the issue


----------



## Bronte (29 Mar 2011)

conorpdh said:


> I'd rather not give company name on Internet. But happy to explain by phone. If any doubts can meet at our Dublin office to prove all in good faith. Chrs. C


 
Sorry don't buy this.  Any of the legitimate reporters who come on here from RTE or whatever always state who and what they are.  It's for other people's protection before they give a lot of personal information to someone.  If your job is legitimate I see no reason for secrecy.  Many of the people who come on here with money problems can be in dire straits and easily misled.  Not saying this is the case with you C.  

There are debt consolidation agencies hungry for business in these difficult times and that is what people should be worried about. 

And Roamer you have precisely 11 posts.


----------



## txirimiri (29 Mar 2011)

I'm not talking about reports prepared by banks, I am talking about reports by the likes of ERSI and the Expert Group on Mortgage Arrears and Personal Debts who have done detailed research into this area. There has been lots of commentary and opinion pieces by lots of experts from different areas (not just govt and banks and other vested interests) in the Irish media already. 

My point is (and I am one of the 'dimwits' who work in the govt sector, although not in this area) that if this guy is writing article number 10,000 for a media ourlet on mortage arrears, that's fine -  but its false advertising to claim that it will be read by senior civil servants and will influence govt policy, because it won't. 

Also agree with Bronte that it is unusual that a journalist wouldn't give their name and the news organisation they work for as they normally do and I can't understand this man's logic in not doing do.


----------



## Roamer808 (29 Mar 2011)

How about ring the man and sound him out? Or meet him at the agency offices? Or look him up on Linkedin?


----------



## MANTO (29 Mar 2011)

Roamer808 said:


> How about ring the man and sound him out? Or meet him at the agency offices? Or look him up on Linkedin?


 
Why? - he is the one looking for participants!


----------



## Roamer808 (29 Mar 2011)

His general validity is in question - maybe if someone talks to him and learns more?
PM your number to him and he should ring you.


----------



## MANTO (29 Mar 2011)

But thats my point and others above - why cant he just validate himself here?


----------



## conorpdh (29 Mar 2011)

Article is for Reuters news agency. Just didn't put name up as thought unnecessary. Thanks to those who helped. Should have enough material now. Don't claim my material will be ground-breaking. But am pretty certain it will be read by at least some people in the Irish government and EU due to our wide distribution network. I thought it would give an international platform for Irish mortgage holders to be heard. Chrs. Conor Humphries


----------



## Roamer808 (29 Mar 2011)

Hurray!! It's himself


----------



## so-crates (29 Mar 2011)

conorpdh said:


> ...*The article will be read by senior officials in the Irish government and in the EU*, who may decide in the coming weeks whether to force banks to write off parts of troubled mortgages or whether to introduce aid for those struggling to pay in the wake of interest rate rises...


 


conorpdh said:


> ...*But am pretty certain it will be read by at least some people in the Irish government and EU* due to our wide distribution network...


 
(my emphasis)

While I don't doubt your intentions there is a world of difference between those two statements. The first is disingenuous - while it is very likely that something published by Reuters will be read by someone somewhere within the EU it is by no means certain. Nor is it certain it will have any bearing on the mooted decision you refer to in the first post - yet a reader may well infer that.


----------



## Bronte (30 Mar 2011)

conorpdh said:


> Article is for Reuters news agency. Just didn't put name up as thought unnecessary.


 

Thanks for the clarification. You might post up a link to it when it's published as we'd be interested. Also if you look under the money makeover thread on here you will see a lot of people with the kind of problems you are writing about.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Apr 2011)

Here is the article 

*Mortgages threaten new front in Irish debt battle*


----------



## callybags (5 Apr 2011)

I think it's a sensationalist article.

I wouldn't like to be Rory's employer is those are the type of decisions he makes as an accountant.


----------



## Bronte (6 Apr 2011)

I don't find the article sensationalist at all.  It's just a rehash of what has been going on for some time.  We have plenty of people on AAM upping lock stock and barrel to the UK/OZ etc.  No doubt many of the properties at the first firesale are from people in similar circumstances to those outlined in the article.  Personally I know plenty of people in situations of massive negative equity where the banks/credit unions are not pursuing debtors vigariously as there is no point as there is little or no value on the security.  The figure of a 60% drop is now quoted as gospel but there are places where the value is zero or you can't sell at all.


----------

